# MAJOR.. Boo Boo



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

To start out, a couple months ago i bought what was suppose to be 4 female betta's, well i put them in my tank they killed my puffer i got pissed at them and they went to the 55 gallon tank of my moms with my other MALE betta, and well he was looking all ragid and shit... so i took the "Females" out and put them into a vase together in a few minutes the so called female started flaring and danceing and showing off to the other females, thats when i relized i had a male short tailed, and then a few minutes later i found out i had 2 male short tails... so the males are seperated now.... so the thing is i had 3!! males in a 55 Gallon tank... i feel so bad...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Why would you put bettas with puffers? Why would you keep females together? Neither of these is a good idea.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

females can flare around and fight each other as bad as male. do your fish have white dot between their ventral fin and anal fin?(or the underside of their belly)


----------



## Xanaxo (Mar 24, 2005)

aaa @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> females can flare around and fight each other as bad as male. do your fish have white dot between their ventral fin and anal fin?(or the underside of their belly)


I recently got a 37 gallon tank to start my first community tank and love it. I have found a new hobby!! Since doing so, I have done lots of research and found that my betas really need more room. I have since given 2 males a gallon each setting beside my larger tank for added entertainment, and planned to place my 2 females in a 10 gallon tank. I understood females could be in the same tank and tried this once in the past. One immediatley dominated the other and the other was too scared to do much of anything. I seperated them and everything was fine. Well coming back around to it, I thought maybe the smaller tank was not enough for 2 females, so I got this 10 and planned to put them both in there. This time I put one in, left her there and she was fine. After a night, I elected to put the second female in. She was the lesser dominate of the two and I added her second. The other one took little time and then become aggressive to her flaring up and attacking on three occassions. I had to remove the more aggressive (first to the tank) and let the second one take a while to get more familiar with the tank.

The question is this: Now that I have seen this happen, I come here and see this talk of them being aggressive and a bad idea to keep together despite all else I have read. Is this true for all female betas? Should I try to add the more aggressive female to the tank now since the lesser of the two is more familiar with the tank now and doesnt have the added stress of the new tank on her shoulders while defending herself against the tougher female?

In this above qoute, what are you trying to determine about the fish? Can one of these fish actually be a male?

Thanks for any advise and shared knowledge!


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Females are just about as agressive as males. They can be kept together, especially if they have been raised together and have never been isolated. And even then they do fight to establish a pecking order. Now, if you buy a bunch of unrelated females from the pet store, that been in separate jars, throw them together in a tank, it doesn't matter how big it is, they will fight to establish dominance. And they will do it over and over again, if you take them out of one tank and put them in another, or add one or more females to the bunch. It happens all the time, just depends to what degree. Some fight outright, where you see torn fins or other injuries, others may only bite and nudge each other without causing much visible damage.


----------



## Xanaxo (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you for the information. I guess the best solution is another solution. I don't want them to fight with each other and be stressed out. That is not anymore heathly than me leaving them in .25 gallon jars I suppose.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I kept females together but they always seem to die or disappear


----------



## Xanaxo (Mar 24, 2005)

I wonder why I have come across so many different sources indicating you can keep them together?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Xanaxo @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> Thank you for the information. I guess the best solution is another solution.  I don't want them to fight with each other and be stressed out.  That is not anymore heathly than me leaving them in .25 gallon jars I suppose.


i do keep my females in quart jar. just keep up with water change and feed good food then you will be fine. 

plus no offense, betta is spell betta, not beta. Betta is a genus of fish and beta is radiation.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Do females dance? and no there is no white spot on the 3 short finned males only on the red female, and yea there was 4 males in the big tank i found another one was a male last night, the short tails were all raised together and i have had luck keeping females together in the past so i did it this time and they ended up being one female 3 males, they are seperated and flare at each other all the time, and the one with the red female dances to her, i think they are gonna mate .... I put them with my Dwarf puffers cause i didnt think it would matter, but they killed her, so i took them out and got more puffers...


----------



## Tanuke (Jan 23, 2005)

I have always had at least one tank of females--I call it the girls' dorm. Mostly though they are all sisters so they've grown up knowing the pecking order. And the tank always had a huge cloud of plants so if any chasing goes on, it soon ends when the chasee dives into the plants. Females can be as aggressive as the males, as nasty (or even worse), will blow bubblenests, will flare and basically anything a male can do, the females can do also (ok, maybe they can't fertilize eggs). A whole lot depends on the fish since each fish is an individual. I once had a gang of females who decided they didn't like one fish and they just harrassed her to death--didn't nip or mangle the scapegoat but just harrass her so badly she stops eating, cowers and kind of wills herself to die. Oh, and females do this bumping thing where they line up head to tail side-by-side and bump each other until the weaker one gives in and swims (very fast) away into the weeds.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a tank with a group of females to. They haven't all been raised together. So you can keep unrelated females together. I also have females that have to be kept in seperate tanks because they will rip each other to shreds. It all totally depends on the personality of the fish.


----------

